# Lamisil AT Continuous Spray Discountinued



## JJuchems

After driving to the tri-county area Walgreen's stores I was told by a manger check store inventory for my the product is discontinued. Keep an eye out.


----------



## sports_doc

I think the pump spray is still available no?

This is what you were looking for??


----------



## JJuchems

Sorry for the grammar of my first post. It was a late night. 

Shawn the first is what I was look for, the second has been off the market for some time. What I found out is, once again it has been repackaged (I have three bottles now). I have two siblings who work for Walgreen's and another for CVS. Apparently, it has been pulled from some stores, while others are keeping it in stock. I was told they have had issues getting it from their warehouse. Hopefully it stays on the market, Walgreen's is the only local retailer I have have found that carries it.

The packaging now looks like this: http://www.soap.com/p/lamisil-continuous-spray-athletes-foot-47250


----------



## KeroKero

To update this a little bit - I'm in a completely different part of the country and did a quick search and found the same thing. If you're going to drive a good distance use the Walgreens store checker to see if the store is supposed to carry it and call ahead! I called up a couple of stores to check their stocks and two that were supposed to have it going by the site did not have it on their shelves.

If you are thinking you will just be able to grab some off the shelf when you have an emergency THINK AGAIN - even going to the online vendors it seems that it is out of stock if it was even listed.

This is one of the few SCIENTIFICALLY PROVEN ways to treat chytrid, and if you want to have some handy you better track some down now.


----------



## sports_doc

As of yesterday my local Rite Aide had 3 bottles.

I keep one at home, in addition to an old bottle of the 'pump' spray version [which I liked better, bc it didnt contain the propellant the spray does]

The Continuous Spray label is new now btw, same bottle, same ingredients, 'Fresh' new look 

Shawn


----------

